
How Let's Encrypt doubled the internet's % of secure websites in 4 years - vo2maxer
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-11/uom-hle111319.php
======
AnIdiotOnTheNet
It doubled the percentage of websites serving encrypted connections. That does
not at all mean that they are secure websites.

